# What's your age?



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

What's your age?

No, not your real age, just another bit of fun.

I got something ridiculous - 25! Young at heart!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2014)

So did I. I think it was the question about 'water' or 'something else' that rescued me from middle-age. The computer must have known I like to binge on a Saturday night - me and the wife with our bottle of red and white each in front of _Wallander_!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey - something odd. I took the test when it was on my friend's FB page - 22. I took it again on here, replicating the same answers (as I thought) & was told I was 24. So out of curiosity, I immediately took it again with exactly the same answers, and now I'm 25. 

 I've aged 3 years in 10 minutes. At this rate, I'll be in my nineties before breakfast!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I was going for 80, got 24. Consider that an insult.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I got 16


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

aleazk said:


> I got 16


LOL. They really know how to hurt a guy.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

That raised an eyebrow from the more elegant end of the sofa - on account of the fact that's her age.

Anyway, I am not immature at all. *blows Milliganesque raspberry*


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

20 (I'm much older actually). In real life, I think I'm physically my age but mental maturity level is only 20. I can be very irresponsible and extremely lazy :lol:


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*31*

I got 31.........


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

24. I wish the rest of me knew that.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

It said I am seventeen


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

17? I thought I'd guessed most if the old guy ones. Don't like partying or Bieber, etc.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I tried the test again, this time picking many opposite choices, including liking Justin Bieber. Now I'm 20.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I got 17(!) - I was really expecting to get an age actually higher than my own. So much for my aspirations to be a Grumpy Old *******...


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

26? I wish....!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Finally something that reads my character properly!

/ptr


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My age is 20. 

Not too far off from my actual age relatively speaking, in proportion to the age of the Milky Way galaxy.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ptr said:


> View attachment 45946


Judging by your profile picture, it seems quite accurate!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

23. Pretty darn close! Being 2 years older at heart isn't so bad.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

21.

I always thought I'm about 12.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I'm 19, and I'll start clubbing around midnight.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> 23. Pretty darn close! Being 2 years older at heart isn't so bad.


It's all those Meals on Wheels.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Best guess for your age is: 19
I was so shocked at this that I had to clean my progressive bifocals, and read it again...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> I got 16


I got 26! I guess that shows who is more mature between us two :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

My 13 year old sister got 17


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

23!

23!!!! Surely they can't be operating in base-10 here?


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Hang on!

Have people been posting results from the *age* test or the *IQ* test? :devil:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Hang on!
> 
> Have people been posting results from the *age* test or the *IQ* test? :devil:


Shoe size!  >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

arpeggio said:


> I got 31.........


Not to worry. That was the average age on the Titanic.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Says I'm 24. I've got scotch older than that!



arpeggio said:


> I got 31.........


Looks like you're the old man on this site.

V


----------



## satoru (May 29, 2014)

I got 17. Way older than ptr...


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

17

time to study for my A levels


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

I got 25, which is right sometimes, in that it is one of my ages...
In any case, this test doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

16?? I was expecting something below my age (57), but now I can't even drink wine anymore.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> 16?? I was expecting something below my age (57), but now I can't even drink wine anymore.


A true story: when I was small (4 or 5 years old) I remember visiting family in Spain where the children at dinner were given a finger of red wine in a glass topped up with _casera_ (a Spanish soda, in those far-off days). We kids used to sleep _very well_ when on holiday, I can assure you!


----------

